

Perspective App: Exploring, Creating, and Sharing Audiovisual Stories - chmars
http://www.pixxa.com/

======
chmars
The app (and platform) was recently featured by Horace Dedidu (Asymco) in his
5by5 podcast:

[http://www.asymco.com/2012/07/18/5by5-the-critical-
path-46-t...](http://www.asymco.com/2012/07/18/5by5-the-critical-path-46-the-
next-victim/)

(Approximately in the last 10 minutes …)

